# New to sheep - odd behavior?



## pihltribe (Jan 24, 2012)

I live in Florida where (frustratingly) it's been in the 80's in January.  To me, 80 is pretty hot and I've noticed my sheep (2 kathadin/dorper cross ewes and 1 dorper ram) have been doing nothing but laying around all day.  Not the normal laying down chewing their cud, but alying with their neck stretched out, head on the ground, laying down.  When I come over, their get up and run, but immediately lay down whereever they stop.  They're eating voraciously and their poop is normal.  They've been wormed recently.  Is this normal behavior and I'm being paranoid or is there something wrong?  They also have a salt black and a tub of sheep mineral (which they don't seem to touch).  I've been told sheep "seek out ways and reasons to die" and that they're not the easiest to keep - hence the paranoia.  Any insight would be appreciated!


----------



## boykin2010 (Jan 24, 2012)

Are the ewes pregnant? I live in GA so i know what you mean about it being hot. My ewes are laying around a lot but they are just really close to lambing. 
Have they eaten any weird foods lately? Are you making sure they cant eat anything with copper?  Do they have access to good pasture or high quality hay?
Maybe someone with different ideas will chime in. The most likely reasons i can think of is they may be pregnant and close to lambing ( wouldnt explain the ram acting weird) or they are just simply hot. These weird temperatures affect animals and i notice mine laying around wherever they can find shade.


----------



## pihltribe (Jan 24, 2012)

One ewe is pregnant but in the early stages.  The other ewe (who's the one really doing it the most) is only 4 months old - so she couldn't be pregnant - could she?  They don't have access to anything with copper and are being fed peanut hay right now.  Thanks for the thoughts....


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 24, 2012)

Sounds normal to me. They're either warm and trying to cool off, or just really comfy.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 24, 2012)

Take their temp. I have a ewe that has acted like that every August/September (hot weather) for the past two years. The first year, I think her temp was 105.9 (normal for a sheep is 102.3). Vet recommended 5 cc 2x/day for five days. Brought her temp down and had her acting normal again, but after a week, she was doing the laying down thing again but I didn't treat it. By the time cooler weather came around again she was feeling better. I think it is a combination of heat and a bacterial infection. Everything else about her was normal--healthy appetite (but she did have to lay down halfway through eating), good BCS, dark pink/red eye membrane color, etc.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have two ewes who regularly lie down with their heads down...all seasons...it used to freak me out and I'd go tearing out to them with a little feed and they'd get up for it right away.  I also have a ewe who likes to rest with her head resting on something...feeder or hay rick...just normal for her I guess...I believe she would really like a pillow...hahahahahaha!


----------



## ShadyAcres (Jan 24, 2012)

While it is more than likely one of the suggestions above, I would also check for parasites.  Even though you have dewormed them it wouldnt hurt to get a sample checked.  Most small animal vets can and will do so for a small charge.  Checking eye membrane color is a good first step but cant be relied on by itself.  Barberpole worm is the most common worm found in sheep and causes anemia  hence the pale color - but there are parasites that dont.  Also sheep build tolerances to dewormers and what works for me may not for you.  

As for the heat, it has been a crazy winter here as well (TN).  I dont know what your typical winter is like, but is this unusually warm for your area?  They may have grown a winter coat and hopefully it is just heat they are dealing with.

Good luck and hope they are doing OK.


----------



## secuono (Jan 24, 2012)

You mean like this??
My ram loves to lay around, ewes are up more now cus they have unborn babies to feed.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 24, 2012)

No...when my two ewes are resting with their heads down, their heads are on the side...not the jaw.  You've had some excellent advice on here from previous posters and I'd follow it!  Nice looking sheep by the way


----------



## secuono (Jan 24, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> No...when my two ewes are resting with their heads down, their heads are on the side...not the jaw.  You've had some excellent advice on here from previous posters and I'd follow it!  Nice looking sheep by the way


I'm not understanding, are you now saying my sheep are ill because they lay on their jaws or comparing mine to yours that are ill and the head laying on it's side is bad...??


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 25, 2012)

None of the above...when you mentioned your sheep lying down with their heads down, I responded that some of mine do that regularly and they are healthy.  Your photo showed them lying down with their heads resting on their jaws...different from mine.  I have no idea if your sheep have any problem or just like to rest that way.


----------



## secuono (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh ok, then it's just the way it's worded and related to the OP. 
OP, is that how your sheep lay or how _bonbean01_'s sheep do it?


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 25, 2012)

My sheep would lie in both ways during hot weather...I'm assuming the ground was a cooling surface to them, much like a dog will dig a hole and lay in it to cool off.  I admit, the first time I saw them like that I went out to check on them but realized there was nothing wrong as soon as I approached and they leaped to their feet and moved off.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm sorry if my wording caused you to worry.  You mentioned that you are new to sheep and you'll find this forum is so great for information.  You can read every sheep book there is, yet nothing replaces these people's experience!


----------

